

Static Images - alexknight
http://zerodistraction.com/blog/2012/4/22/static-images.html

======
jpegleg
Thats too bad wired isn't on that. You should write to them, I might as well.
Many companies are publishing fanastic epub format works though. A great
example would be Martha Stuart, who has done an amazing job with the digital
versions of Living. Thanks for the post!

